# Most to least favorite type



## Young (Jan 22, 2017)

I know there might be existing some similar threats but everyone has a different taste of persons and I'd like to know about that and why :tongue:

For me it ist

1. *INTJ*
One of my best friends is INTJ and I just know our relationship is stable. I always know my friend is too deep in his own shit to have to many thought about his friendships so I know we will be as close in 10 years as we are now. It's just a deep level of connection I don't have with any other type.

2. *ENFJ*
Just nice charisma. You can learn a lot from them to appear more human and get more down to earth. This is the type I can discuss my emotions with as much as my thoughts about the world.
I have two ENFJ friends and I know they just love me because whenever we met it's going to be an adventure. It's fun for me to show them the world how I see it, full of possibilites. Tho there were some really dangerous situations I brought them in they love me for that because they have a few very nice stories to tell.
One time I had a fight with an ENFJ and it was just like we were talking to a wall. He was trying to tell me I should change my behavior with emotional argumentation and I understand what he was trying to tell me but not why the fuck he wants me to change my behavior. I don't like other people to tell me I should change.

3. *ESTP*
It's probably because I know my ESTP homie since elementary school but we were always close. We have pretty much the same attitude towards other people and the world. When I go to a party I like to take my ESTP with me because we are just fun, fucking around gathering a crowd of people around us joining our fun. He's easy going. What I don't understand is why he not such risk-taking and sensations-seeking as me. Most time it's me coming up with crazy ideas and he is the one thinking about them and deciding if it's to much for him or not.

4. *ENFP*
One of my best friends and my father are ENFPs.
My friend is easy-going. You can do anything with him, he is very risk-taking and comes of like a real hard man but when it comes to emotions he is weak as fuck. You never know what is really going on inside this guy. He also seems very selfish sometimes, for example when we are at a party and he wants to leave he would rather call his brother to pick him up than waiting half an hour to go together with me.
My father is similar. I can have very deep conversations with my dad and it's beutiful. He is a highly interesting person and can convince you of himself very easily. I like him because we are very similar, I come off just a bit colder (for example when we are watching war films, he leaves instantly when people die while I can watch the film and can sleep like a baby after). When it comes to read people ENFPs are fun. While my father can feel the emotions of others very deeply and can be very sensitive I can tell my father what this person feels and thinks and what he/she is going to do next. 
ENFPs are 4th because they can be annoying fucktards, my friend is always a bit competitive and manipulative.
I think ENFPs are more like a female type. I would like to meet a female ENFP, I guess it is a great fit. Male ENFPs appear often very female.

The rest is complicated. I haven't completely caracterized most persons I met, it's hard for me to find new people at the moment because I have a lot to do but I try to categorize the rest:

types I'd probably like:

INFJ (seems interesting to me)
ESFJ (nice dudes but need a lot of attention and love, so they're very exhausting)
ENTP (I think social ENTPs with a good developed Fe are just lovable and fun, but never met another one I think, I get a person to like me very easily but I worked a lot on my social skills. Formerly I was an annoyning bastard and I officialy appologize for all ENTPs that are like that.)
INTP (nice intellect, I think we could talk about a lot of interesting things)
ESFP (I think I have one in my class, we don't know each other very much but he is always inviting me to his birthday partys and whenever I say hello I get a hug <3, It seems very important for him to be liked)
ISFP: I saw one in the serie "black mirror" (S1E2) Her behavior was really cute so I think I'd like them.

types I can't imaginge:
ENTJ: I think my trainer is an ENTJ and I can just not respect him. He is such an dramatic actor. He might be a bad example, that's because I don't know but he is a bastard. Such a narcisst, thinks he is the greatest but in my opinion he is just a looser. Other ENTJs might be more effective and I think they will get my respect if they get their shit done.
INFP: one of my friends is one. Can be very nice but also can be an asshole.
ISFJ: never met one
ISTJ: never met one 

types I'd probaly wouldn't like:
ESTJ (tho my mom and my friend are ESTJs and I love them they are very traditional and they are not that easy-going)
ESFJ (nice dudes but need a lot of attention and love, so they're very exhausting)

What are your favorites?


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

NFJ- that whole reverse thinking coming to alot of the same principles or concepts
STP- 
NTP- Ti/Fe bonds and their added Ne can be nice
NTJ
NFP
SFP
SFJ/STJ- this is by group tho not by individuals. Actually as individuals they can be some of my fave but as a click or group it can be insufferable.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

1. ENTJ
My hubs is an ENTJ. He thinks very differently than me but we tend to come to the same conclusions. He's not wishy-washy. He's not a wimp. He's also not bossy if you're not in need of bossing. 

2. ISTP
I am not good friends with any ISTPs right now. But they're cool.

3. ISFJ
4. INFJ
5. INTP
6. ENFJ
My best friend since I was 6 is an ENFJ. I love Uncle Iroh. My favorite pastor at church is an ENFJ.

7. INTJ
8. ISTJ
9. ENTP
10. ENFP
11. ISFP
12. INFP
13. ESFJ
14. ESTP
15. ESFP


I don't know any ESTJs to rank them, but I actually enjoy someone's company of each of the other types, except ESxPs. I have trouble talking to ESxPs. We're just not on the same planet. But I like them a lot in stories.


----------



## goodthankyou (Mar 25, 2016)

ISFP, INTJ, ENTP, ENFP, INFJ, INTP, ISFJ, INFP, ENFJ, ESFJ, ISTP, ISTJ, ESFP, ESTP, ESTJ, ENTJ

I like ISFPs because they are deep and artistic, INTJs because they've always been my closest confidants ... ENTP and ENFPs because they're fun. INFJs can be a bit hit or miss.


----------



## InsertCreativeUsername_ (Mar 19, 2016)

This is such a cool thread, I can't wait to see what other people say. And I lost it when you said the INFP can be very nice but also an ***hole, because as an INFP I can agree that that than can be so accurate about us, honestly.

1. ISTP. It took me forever to appreciate them for what they are instead of trying to fit them in my world and ideals all the time, but when I let go of what I thought people are "supposed" to be and do, ISTPs became my favorite people. I have a lot of respect for their analysis, witty humor, cut honesty, and kinesthetic intelligence, drawn to their lone wolf wildness and earthy, laid back vibe, they're my polar opposite and such a mystery to me, plus the guy I like is one, so I'm biased anyway

2. ISFP. Most ISFPs I know have had a lot in common with me but enough dissimilarities that I could learn a lot from them. They're clever and practical, can come up with creations or solutions on the spot (surprisingly incredible rappers, I know several ISFPs of different personalities and all of them are incredible free stylers ), usually kind, and anything that they do that is aesthetic or musical is captivating and feels like an extension of their unique selves-there's such a swagger, authenticity, and wildness about them that contrasts with their goofy sensitive side. Their only problem is when they don't love themselves enough, they seem to be more depressed, hard on themselves and scared to share who they really are.

3. ENFJ. The ENFJ(s) that I've grown up with have been strong, intuitive, clever, idealistic, compassionate people that are motivated to help others, and to find new, better things to do/organize things to work more effectively. They have such a nurturing spirit and practical wisdom, and YESSS TO @lookslikeiwin mentioning Uncle Iroh on this one, all our lives could be a bit better if Uncle Iroh existed.


4. ISTJ. INFPs can be pretty strict rule followers, so I get along with that traditional, conservative, respectful type pretty well, when we have the same values there's almost never conflict because we live with, by, and through our belief systems. I love their humor the most, they have such a silly, sarcastic side, and they're a lot more fun to be around than they get credit for. My childhood friend is an ISTJ, and I just consider her my memory box for my childhood because she remembers EVERYTHING and I can only remember what a moment felt like. She also helps keep me grounded and to see the logic of a situation.

5. INFP. One of my closest friends is a fellow INFP, and she is so kind/thoughtful, quirky/abstract, sensitive, artistic, romantic, and idealistic. Everything she does is dreamlike, reminds you of a storybook character making the world a little less real and somehow better that way. She is completely her own person and stands out, and brings such positivity, adventure, and affection, and she's so often misunderstood and overlooked. 

6. INFJ. Not good enough at typing to know if I've really met one, but based on their description alone, and the suspicion that one of my most respected friends is one, I feel like I'd love them and their rarity, their vision, their rich inner world.

7. ESFP. Though they lead with this natural knack for the sensory and a moment centered, sometimes shallow and arrogant worldview, they aux with my dom, so somehow at the end of the day we actually get each other pretty well, and I enjoy having them around for the most part. One of my coworkers is an ESFP, and we are so attached to each other, we're so different but still feel like kindred spirits because we are both artistic and intuitively sense and protect in each other what is misunderstood by or kept hidden from other people. We conflict in the moments we are emotional minefields that never tell anyone what's wrong, because then we become either passive aggressive or explosive.

8. ISFJ. Like an ISTJ fried and dipped in sugar. A lot of sugar. They're very helpful, practical, and friendly, but also can overshare or pout, they can be both selfless and self-absorbed at the same time. 


9. ENTP. I love them Because John Krasinski. Sokka. (Or at least I just guess they're ENTPs) I grew up with an ENTP with practically no Fe and he was a nightmare, smacking people over the head with how everyone else's actions irritated his Ti thinking skills and could be better if only they did this, but his quick, creative sense of humor was incredible, his body was a comedy and we all respected him. 

10. INTP. I can't tell if I've ever met one, but based on their description I feel like I'd learn a lot from their logical analysis, and click with our obsession for possibilities.

11. ENFP. Lovable but actually insane. Light an INFP on fire and shoot it up into the sky, that's an ENFP asleep.

12. INTJ. I've never met one but I want to. I feel like I'd love their weird brain

13. ESTP. Every ESTP I have known has taken me under their wing, which always interested me because I assumed they would be annoyed with my...well, my INFPness. I appreciate their confident charm, outgoing nature, and logic, but we conflict when they put what they want over what other people need and hurt and use other people, or simply just don't care enough about people to listen to them, when it seems that they're so trapped in a superficial zone that even their charm is cold and fake.

14. ENTJ. I think my boss is one. Not as cold and controlling as they're stereotyped (though they are a bit sharp and OCD) and when they're healthy they can be pretty interesting conversationalists, pretty outgoing

15. ESFJ. Literally only at the bottom because I'm jealous of them and how much my dream bae ISTPs like them. I'd love to be an ESFJ.

16. ESTJ. I feel so bad about this, because there's nothing wrong with them, they just personally agitate me to an extreme level that I will not get into.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Young said:


> *INFP: one of my friends* is one. Can be very nice but also* can be an asshole.*


I'm a bit curious in what way? 

I can imagine though. Also because I myself am done with being very nice.



goodthankyou said:


> I like ISFPs because they are deep and artistic, INTJs because they've always been my closest confidants ... ENTP and ENFPs because they're fun. *INFJs can be a bit hit or miss.*


Interesting. I feel like the healthy version of an unhealthy INFJ I've known would be the difference between being a big hit or miss.



Anywho, I always immediatly think of ESTJ's who I would put at the bottom. I'm not sure what order would fit me best. I've gotten good relationships with all NP types, and quite some ISTJ's too actually. I always though NFP's are my favourite, but not sure with all the positive ISTJ's contacts. NTP's have been also a good amount of good contacts, by the way.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

@InsertCreativeUsername_ YESSS Avatar! That show was _filled_ with fantastic characters. I really can't pick favorites. Also, I like your username.


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

1. INTJ : I don't think there's anything special about them but all the people who I've ever genuinely admired and loved were INTJs so here we are.
2. ENTP : Love them from afar. They just have to stay away from me and they have my admiration. Nobody wants an excited gorilla fucking up his lawn (the lawn is my life and gorillas are obv ENTP).
3. ENFP : Why not?
4. INFJ: My favorite targets for trolling. They take people soooo seriously. All the INFJs I know began looking at me in disgust, then in utter amazement, then in admiration.
5. ESTP : HAAAAA! no. Just point out the stains on somebody else's shirt and you're a-okay in my book.
6. ISTJ : The forever adult kid in the class. It's like they skipped childhood and were born 80 years old. At least they do your homework when you ask them to.
7: INFP : Just bursting their idealistic bubbles is a pleasure. Always love to hear what they have to say only to squash all their dreams with 3 sentences. 
8: ISTP : fap material.
9. ENTJ : Very few ENTJs are actually likable, I admit. But those who are likable are certainly gems. Waaaay too rare though (like me, heh) hence the low position.
10. INTP : Good friend material. 

I don't have experience with other types.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Stawker said:


> 1. INTJ : I don't think there's anything special about them but all the people who I've ever genuinely admired and loved were INTJs so here we are.
> 2. ENTP : Love them from afar. They just have to stay away from me and they have my admiration. Nobody wants an excited gorilla fucking up his lawn (the lawn is my life and gorillas are obv ENTP).
> 3. ENFP : Why not?
> 4. INFJ: My favorite targets for trolling. They take people soooo seriously. All the INFJs I know began looking at me in disgust, then in utter amazement, then in admiration.
> ...


Interesting. Some things you've pointed out.


----------



## Young (Jan 22, 2017)

AAADD Edison said:


> I'm a bit curious in what way?
> 
> I can imagine though. Also because I myself am done with being very nice.


He is very intelligent and could me help out with a lot of things. But sometimes he is just like "no" for no particular reason, like he's in a bad mood and needs someone to wreak it on.
And sometimes he is a little wisenheimer. 
I like him tho, usually he is a nice guy you can talk a lot about with.


----------



## Quads (Mar 8, 2017)

1. INTJ: One of my friends is an INTJ, and they're one of my favorite people to talk to. Responsible, yet with an enjoyably dry sense of humor

2. ISFP: Something about the ISFP aloofness I find attractive. Perhaps its the challenge of trying to befriend them and the reward of their friendship or the natural talent for art. One or two of my friends are ISFPs.

3. ENFP: Naturadiddly I enjoy being with my own personality type, but the aggressive friendliness is slightly annoying when I need time alone.

4. ESFP: Very fun to be with. Perhaps _too_ fun. Hard to get any work done around them, especially considering my short ENFP attention span. My other top-tier best friend is one

5. ISFP: Fun to have deep discussions with. One of my cousins is one

6. INFP: Good, moral people. Fun to discuss with. One of my friends and one of my cousins is one.

7. INTP: Perhaps a little strange, but alright people. My old MBTI type

8. ESFJ: Slightly irrational and hard-headed, but dutiful and good. My mom is an ESFJ (I think)

9. ENTP: One of my top-tier best friends are an ENTP, but I really hate the intolerance and smug satisfaction ENTPs have in their own beliefs.

10. ENTJ: ENTJs can be quite severe and stubborn. My dad is one.

Don't know anyone of the rest of the types


----------



## OrangeYou (Mar 4, 2017)

1. *ESTP* - what can I say. This is my dual. All my relationships with them have been light and fun and simple. I admire how they view the world so simply. I love that they will be unapologetically mean and blunt especially to strangers when appropriate. I wish I could be like that. The one I have makes me feel like I exist and that everything is bearable. None of my thoughts and feelings are too deep or far for him. They are just so easy and pleasant and refreshing.
2. *ISTP* - I haven't had an extremely close relationship with one. But I love that their power is underrated. They can be quiet yet so forceful. I don't know why I love the fact that they can figure anything out physically. There's always a simple solution. I even appreciate the fact that they can be so choosey about what they find cool or stupid. There is something so familiar and comforting about them. 
3. *ESFP* - These are the golden ones. They are so fluid and sexy. I love that their presence demands space and attention. They're so cute. They'll be the life and positivity and then secretly will admit to having a deeper consciousness and awareness and then laugh about it in a gregarious manner. It's beautiful. They are so accurate in their assessment of things in the world. Some of them can even be hilarious. They're just perfect.
4. *INTP* - Somehow they are capable of deep streams of consciousness while simultaneously providing such an unimposing and humorous presence. It allows for great conversation and great laughs. They are also very sexually and otherwise deviant, yet so cute and innocent. Maybe they just bring together two extremes into one harmonious song.
5. *ENFJ* - My feelings on them are so varied because the healthy ones are so great and the unhealthy ones are literally Satan. I love the ENFJs that are hilarious and of high self esteem, and I'll focus on these since they are so high on my list. My BFF is a healthy, hilarious ENFJ. I really appreciate their Ne because they use it for humor. i.e. Eric Andre. I admire the ones that have more balls than me. You go bro.
6. *INFJ* - I have to put INFJs here, not because I like my interactions with them, as one myself, but because they are beta, and betas are the best. I like the idea of an INFJ, and I love being one. I even like hating it sometimes. But yes, they tend to be pretty boring to converse with, mostly because they will sit back and absorb, which is what I do, but to make the interaction better, I'll take on the role of someone who puts more out there. And that gets exhuasting. But they're hot. And I'm hot. So yeah.
7. *ENTP* - They’re okay. They try too hard but at least they aren’t easily rattled. They’ll try to convince you and themselves that they’re robots but the truth is they are quite sentimental about very few and very specific things and people. Don’t believe me? Well don’t forget that inferior Si and vulnerable Fi. Also they can make for some decent debates as long as you’re not an idiot. In conclusion? They are great friends at a safe distance.
8. *ENTJ* - Gammas are funny beings. And this type is the epitome of what they represent to me: money. My favorite ENTJs are little girls because they are so sassy and clever. It's like they are tiny little adults. Their reputation has the majority of people scared, but they're much better than ESTJs. ENTJs will get everyone to like them and manipulate them instead of using brunt force, which I respect. They really know how to spend money and live lavishly. So it seems I observe and appreciate them more than I do fully interact. I feel like giving a piece of myself to an ENTJ would go unappreciated.
9. *INTJ* - Abrasive with that lack of Fe. Can be pretentious in an unamusing manner but if I see that they try to be well-rounded, I can really come to like them. I always appreciate being around someone who doesn't care for politeness. At the very least they don't exhaust me.
10. *ESFJ* - The best of all caregivers. I like that they use Si in a body sense rather than the sentimental sense. They just want to feed you and have fun. Se in the id probably helps with that. Sure they can't offer fulfilling conversations but they are sincere and cute. Perfect citizens and friends.
11. *ISFP* - Honestly they annoy me. The ones I've encountered are rigid and want to be hard. They're not funny, not amusing. But their abrasive nature allows me to bypass the niceties and politeness, which is always a plus.
12. *INFP* - They seem like empty heads to me. I've never encountered one who is amusing. And when they do speak up, they are blinded by their subjective experience and will respond emotionally to upsetting data. And I have to be polite. Boooo.
13. *ENFP* - Oh wow. Where do I begin with these. The most basic type. I'm sure some would argue that an ISFJ is but at least they're not trying to be unique or whatever. I feel insulted when they think I'm cool. I should be nicer to them, but it's kinda fun to hate them. I don't genuinely hate them of course, they're just annoying and wrong and anyone who can be tricked by an ENFP is an idiot. Sorry not sorry.
14. *ISTJ* - Yes, very dull and imagining being married to one makes me want to kill myself. BUT! At least their small talk is about things instead of people and personal matters. The closed-minded ones are terrible and I have absolutely nothing to talk about with them. But the open-minded ones are at least that, allowing for many topics of conversation.
15. *ISFJ* - Just boring and energy-sucking. I hate talking about how I'm doing. The personal small talk is the worst. And it's mind boggling how much genuine enjoyment they derive from it. Yet I always feel a sense of pity for them. I'm afraid a lot of them live in fear and thereby become controlling and/or prideful. But they generally are very nice and people-pleasers so I'll give them that for sure.
16. *ESTJ* - Ugh. Just butthurt tyrants. Forceful. Bullies. Probably unhealthy. 0/10


----------



## BearRun (Mar 3, 2017)

ISTP - We're treasure, fuck anyone who disagrees. 
EXTJ - ENTJ and ESTJ can be alright. I've played a lot of sports with ESTJ's, good team players. ENTJ's aren't that far off. 
ISTJ - Rock climbing and skiing buddy is the man! He over plans routes but doesn't have nearly as many accidents as me. 
INXP - Might be a T or F but shit, she should not be planning events! Any time she plans an event, I'm not going. She should just convince someone else to do it for her. 
ESTP - I don't get along too well with the ESTP hanging out and doing nothing but basketball or hiking or doing something with him is fine. We can argue and still be friends, no hard feelings. 
ESFP - Worries too much about whether he's hurt my feelings when all I'm doing is walking away looking for a toilet to take a crap. Otherwise, they're cool. 
INTP - Some interesting conversations over beer. 
ISFJ - I know male and female like this. So goddamn cuddly, not sure if endearing or sickening. Depends on the individual.
ENTP - They sound like my Dad. Can't stay on topic and talk too much. In the end, talk about doing stuff a lot but don't do any of it. Pretentious AF.
ISFP - I don't know any. 
ENFP - I don't know any. 
ESFJ - Good in limited doses. 
XNFJ - My mother fits somewhere in the middle of the descriptions of these two types. Looking at the cognitive functions and she's still a mix. She's borderline with Fe/Ni Ni/Fe and I'm fed up with her.


----------



## PNemo (Mar 4, 2017)

all of them


----------



## Young (Jan 22, 2017)

OrangeYou said:


> 5.*ENFJ* - My feelings on them are so varied because the healthy ones are so great and the unhealthy ones are literally Satan. I love the ENFJs that are hilarious and of high self esteem, and I'll focus on these since they are so high on my list. My BFF is a healthy, hilarious ENFJ. I really appreciate their Ne because they use it for humor. i.e. Eric Andre. I admire the ones that have more balls than me. You go bro.


The ENFJs I know have Fe-Ni-Se-Ti, I think their Ni is a bit stronger.
You sound like you easily suck up on ENFJs and are one of those followers that make ENFJs to leaders. No offens but you should sometimes hear more what they say, I know the way how they say it is way more impressive. Some ENFJs are doing shit and believe it is for the world peace. One of my best friends is ENFJ and I constantly see people sucking up on him being like "Oh yes yes yes you so right keep on talking Idk what you talking about but I like it".




OrangeYou said:


> 7. *ENTP* - They’re okay. They try too hard but at least they aren’t easily rattled. They’ll try to convince you and themselves that they’re robots but the truth is they are quite sentimental about very few and very specific things and people. Don’t believe me? Well don’t forget that inferior Si and vulnerable Fi. Also they can make for some decent debates as long as you’re not an idiot. In conclusion? They are great friends at a safe distance.


Well this description tells me you haven't met any completely developed ENTPs. A healthy ENTP knows his amount of emotions and uses them to appear human. An unhealthy one, like you described him, wants to come off as a robot, probably because he got hurt.
We are not easily ratteled but there are things indeed that can make us take stock to ourselves for a while.




OrangeYou said:


> 1.* ESTP* - what can I say. This is my dual. All my relationships with them have been light and fun and simple. I admire how they view the world so simply. I love that they will be unapologetically mean and blunt especially to strangers when appropriate. I wish I could be like that. The one I have makes me feel like I exist and that everything is bearable. None of my thoughts and feelings are too deep or far for him. They are just so easy and pleasant and refreshing.


You sound like you are the little unconspicuous girl besides the ESTP that is constantly giggling about every word he says to it is total shit. One of my best friends is ESTP and you sound like one of these girls following him for two weeks until he loses interest and tells me "This bitch was really annoyning".



OrangeYou said:


> 16.* ESTJ* - Ugh. Just butthurt tyrants. Forceful. Bullies. Probably unhealthy. 0/10


I can completely agree with that. They are just annoying, talking shit constantly and thinking they are real leaders but behind their backs everyone says "Why the fuck do we have this person in our group?"


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

istp
estp 
intp 
infj
enfj
entp
entj
esfp
esfj
isfj
enfp
istj
intj
estj
isfp
infp

i think it's kinda obvious that Fi doms/aux are not my favourite, online they are cool but irl they are a pain in the ass


----------



## Ald52OnMyTonguePleas (Mar 3, 2017)

Of the types I have actual relationships with (INFP not included because I am the only one I know):

INTXs: They are chill as fuck, blunt, direct, and honest. Love conversations with them because they are either completely absurd N driven laugh fests or deep mind expanding dialogues. Their T helps me refine my Fi convictions with more logic than I can muster. Feel like they get something out of my Fi. Also for Ts they surprise me quite often when they point out emotional themes I overlooked. We share just enough functions in the same polarity to get each other and just enough of a disparity in functions to keep things from going dull. Oh and their need for space matches my own and it goes unspoken. They can also keep me on task without pissing me off. The only woman I could see myself marrying so far in my life, given altered circumstances, is an INTJ. You folks keep rocking!

INFJ: Fucking mysteries. You folks always keep me guessing. Can be even more rigid with their convictions than I one moment. The next they make an about face because of new input. Wish I was more flexible that way. Can keep me on task like INTXs. And their interests run all over the place from mystical/esoteric things to the most boring craft oriented activities to things I would never have known existed. Never a dull moment even when nothing is said between us. Feel like INFPs and INFJs are the flip-side of the same coin.

ENFP: The least inhibited person I know is an ENFP. Has held many jobs: gay pornstar, music critic, vocalist/songwriter in industrial band, owned a large professional fireworks company, food critic, sommelier, journalist, wine bar owner, author, and more to come for sure. We met in a fit of synchronicity and it was like we had known each other before. Just an amazing person that showers everyone around them with sincere love. I don't know where they get their energy but jaysus do they move and shake. If extroverts had an archetype this person is that. Also one of the most honest people I know about their personal flaws. Totally excepting of freaks, geeks, outcasts, and general weirdos. And for an extreme E they can sense when I am overwhelmed and back off even if it is just me and them which is just weird in my experience.

ENFJ: Like moths and flames. We find each other for no reason. That said I haven't known one that was healthy so never had one make it past acquaintance status (hence there position in the list). Bright, caring, warm, all without being overly effusive. Their Fe never seemed disingenuous to me rather simply part of their character. They all had an air about them that was majestic and regal. Need a healthy one in my life.

ISTP: As long as we keep things light and goofy I get along great with the one I know. The most independent (read hermit) person I now. Could give a fuck if the world was burning--would keep doing his own thing without a care. Has an insane sense of comedic timing and can roast a person to their face without the target catching on. When they get in the pits it is downright toxic. Paranoia and narcissistic to no end. Everyone is out to get them. Cannot be around them for long or often.

ISTJ: Have two I get along with well--probably low on the S side. And one that drives me bat shit. The two I get along with are quite practical and tether me to the concrete so my ideals and dreams don't get too out of focus. They also are able to let go of Si tradition/nostalgia complex that would other was stagnate their thinking. I don't find them repeating themselves much but the do tend to go into details of things to the point of minutia. Very reliable and usually there for me in a pinch. The oddball is just way to rigid, attached to the past, and has a self image that runs completely contrary to their actions. Is of the mind that there is only one way to do anything and micromanages to the point of suffocation. Will only ever talk politics and economics, and will forcibly insert their self into a conversation and attempt to hijack. When called on the shitty behavior, they pout and continue with the hijack. Also has a poor, pitiful me complex.

ESFJ: Bubbly, bright, and squishy. People stereotype INFPs as fragile flowers which is complete shit. I feel the ESFJs I know are the delicate orchid that needs just the right environment to survive. They can also be super judgmental for the most superficial reasons. The ultimate clique creators. One I know is my hair stylist. Super friendly. Would never assume that their life isn't a hallmark card. Tries to relate to me as best they can even though there is a palpable divide between us. Never feel like my character is scrutinized but maybe my fashion sense as our tastes are worlds apart and they always have an underhanded comment that I just sweep aside.

ESTP: You guys can be super fun. You guys can also be super shitty. Had a close relationship with one until they torpedoed it. Was a roommate. Had a knack for getting me out and about like no one else. We had a lot crazy, weird, and surreal times. He said that we operated like a tough cop, con cop team. Never been around anyone that could inadvertently provoke violence toward oneself than this person. Also would talk shit to anyone and expect me to step in and diffuse things--should have let him get throttled good. At the start of the friendship, this never happened but toward the end he became so full of his own bull shit that narcissistic PD traits surfaced. People say INTXs are cold which is totally not true. This mahfucka was cold. Didn't give a fuck about trashing relationships or stepping on peoples backs to raise only their self.

ISFP: The poster children for all the negative traits of P types, and everything I detest about hipsters. Wishy washy. Try to hold the strong convictions of INFPs but never seem to have any rational thought to support their views. Like their friend supports x cause so they hop on the bandwagon because reasons. I knew one that was a big anti-GMO/organic food supporter and when I asked what they were up to they said going to McDonald's to eat. No fucking joke.

ESFP: The one I knew was a manipulative slime and the most petty, spiteful person I have encountered. That said it was hilarious to be the object of their manipulation attempts because they were so transparent. Also for Se lead, they were completely oblivious to their surroundings and how they fit into them. Very emotionally unstable and volatile. Would like to meet one that can erase my preconceived notions of this type because there were rare times this person was exceptionally caring and helpful.

ESTJ: Boring, mentally clumsy, rigid, obnoxious, arrogant, ignorant, self-serving. The ones I now seem to think they are part of the Illuminati with the way the hold themselves above everyone else. They have no class yet think their money can buy it. Treat every social interaction like the political double dealing in an episode of House of Cards. Slavishly follow tradition because that is how it should be. Have told me what is wrong with my ideas even though they did not grasp any of what was put forth. Need to have a sycophant about them. Just no. Have your fun away from me.


----------



## ThunderPhase (Mar 10, 2017)

So much love for us ENTJ's...... :laughing:


----------



## OrangeYou (Mar 4, 2017)

Young said:


> The ENFJs I know have Fe-Ni-Se-Ti, I think their Ni is a bit stronger.
> You sound like you easily suck up on ENFJs and are one of those followers that make ENFJs to leaders. No offens but you should sometimes hear more what they say, I know the way how they say it is way more impressive. Some ENFJs are doing shit and believe it is for the world peace. One of my best friends is ENFJ and I constantly see people sucking up on him being like "Oh yes yes yes you so right keep on talking Idk what you talking about but I like it".


For sure they will easily trick people and gather followers. Somehow throughout my life ENFJs always end up my best friend and most of them get pissed off at me and leave. Though one time that happened was my fault. Looking back I initially acted like someone I'm not, of course subconsciously, and when I slowly started to become myself around her, she didn't much like it. It was a toxic friendship and when I started to become healthy, she wanted to stay down. So if I ever walked on eggshells for the almighty ENFJ queen, it would've been with this particular one. To be fair I was also 14 and I did quickly learn my lesson haha. I'll be their friend if they'll have me, but I won't go further than meeting them halfway. The ENFJ best friend I have now has been my friend for about ten years now, and she has always been healthy. We've literally never had issues.
About their Ne, which lies in the id, it's been very strong in a lot of the ones I've been around. Even my current best friend. She uses Ne in humorous situations and regularly engages Ni in daily situations. The unhealthy ones often bypass the aux function, Ni, in favor of either Se, Si, or Ne. I agree with a lot of socionics theories by the way.






Young said:


> Well this description tells me you haven't met any completely developed ENTPs. A healthy ENTP knows his amount of emotions and uses them to appear human. An unhealthy one, like you described him, wants to come off as a robot, probably because he got hurt.
> We are not easily ratteled but there are things indeed that can make us take stock to ourselves for a while.



Yeah I've only met a few ENTPs and they have all been young. Also, with the particular one I'm thinking about, I was acting like someone I'm not, again subconsciously. Eventually, my true self became more apparent and I consciously tried to assert my true boundaries, which proved to be beneficial for both of us. Of course while I realize this is my own tendency and imperfection, I appreciate being around people that I don't subconsciously feel the need to be a specific person for, hence ENTPs position in my list.



Young said:


> You sound like you are the little unconspicuous girl besides the ESTP that is constantly giggling about every word he says to it is total shit. One of my best friends is ESTP and you sound like one of these girls following him for two weeks until he loses interest and tells me "This bitch was really annoyning".


hahaha I've definitely held him on a pedestal at times. When we first met though he was the one following me around. He'd liked me before we met. Then in highschool he gathered the courage to approach me. Teenagers am I right. But things are going great 7 years later.


----------



## isuals (Nov 29, 2016)

I'd say my favorite types are ENTP, ENFP, INTP, ESFP, ESFJ. Mostly becuase those are my friends.
I don't get along ENFJs or INFPs as well.


----------



## Absentee (Dec 17, 2016)

Types I Like - INTP ENTP ISTP INFP ENFP ESTP ESFP
Hit or Miss - ENTJ ISFJ ESFJ
Types I Dislike - ESTJ ISTJ (Seriously stay the hell away from me. Way too close-minded and idiotic for my taste lol)
Unknown/Never Met - INTJ (Almost certain I would like them) ENFJ ISFP INFJ <----(Pretty sure I most likely would like this type too)


----------



## ThunderPhase (Mar 10, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> *ENTJ* - they are gods, should I say something more?


You're damn right we are. :wink:


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

ThunderPhase said:


> You're damn right we are. :wink:


except one ISFP (Eminem) he is only one not ENTJ god.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

The red spirit said:


> *INTP* - sometimes smart, sometimes nerdy and fun, but can be very judging and assholy. Some of them have tendencies to dress up ridiculously bad, that it's not even funny anymore. Example of that could be: Short man with long ass beard, pink T-Shirt, Black jacket, bright green socks, red pants and barbie handbag. Seriously wtf? Some of them smell literally like shit, I wonder if some of them don't wipe(or clean tha tare somehow else) after pooping.


Hey man think of the environment. Making toilet paper is bad for the environment, dude. Not cool. Not cool, man!


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Madman said:


> Hey man think of the environment. Making toilet paper is bad for the environment, dude. Not cool. Not cool, man!


You can clean shit with water. It's even healthier.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

It doesn't surprise me at all this. A person comes, mades *another* thread of your opinions about types and the outputs are the same. I bet everyone here expected a season of INFJ and INTJ praise and ESTJ hate.

I curse every single aportation on this thread. If all of you could learn to live and to be assertive, this wouldn't be a problem at all. But here we are, in another 'This type sucks' thread.
Seriously, this time would be much more useful used on actually seeing the good things and learning to deal with the traits from these types.


----------



## Young (Jan 22, 2017)

Serenity said:


> It doesn't surprise me at all this. A person comes, mades *another* thread of your opinions about types and the outputs are the same. I bet everyone here expected a season of INFJ and INTJ praise and ESTJ hate.
> 
> I curse every single aportation on this thread. If all of you could learn to live and to be assertive, this wouldn't be a problem at all. But here we are, in another 'This type sucks' thread.
> Seriously, this time would be much more useful used on actually seeing the good things and learning to deal with the traits from these types.


Let me guess your type ... is it ENFJ or INFJ?
But ye you are right. In your point of view it's senseless to do these kinds of threads. But for me it's just fun to read what the people have to say. Sometimes things just haven't any sense but they are here ffs. It's like four-ply toilett paper. Nobody needs it but it's making many peoples lives sweeter.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I mean....I'm an ISTJ which is a commonly disliked type. I still find this thread quite interesting to read. Don't stop the honesty, even if you hate my type with a passion. I take zero offense to it. I dislike a few of the popular types, hell, I even dislike some other SJ's. As long as you don't come in here with a sensitive POV, it's a pretty fun thread.


----------



## BNB (Feb 15, 2017)

The red spirit said:


> *I dislike them:*
> 
> 
> *ISTP* - can't understand emotions for shit, insta-judgers and too bad, most of the time they are right in the arguments, but you hate them so hard, that you have to spill all your irational bullshit and they have ability to slap you straight into face with it. You hate them, but you have no power against them. Not all are like that. I actually quite enjoy some of them. I like EAZY E for an example, he wasn't very bad guy. I'm just saying, that they can be like that.
> ...


I'll take this as a compliment.


----------



## Young (Jan 22, 2017)

Aspiringwriter said:


> I mean....I'm an ISTJ which is a commonly disliked type. I still find this thread quite interesting to read. Don't stop the honesty, even if you hate my type with a passion. I take zero offense to it. I dislike a few of the popular types, hell, I even dislike some other SJ's. As long as you don't come in here with a sensitive POV, it's a pretty fun thread.


Not every MBTI type is the same. There are still good and bad ones, healthy and unhealthy ones likable and hated ones. I know an ISTJ and he is a very nice guy. You just had to crack up his shell to see his good side. It's just the experiences some users had with STJs. But the way you deal with it shows pretty much to me you are a good one, so the STJ "fame" doesn't count for you. Thank you sir.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Also, decided to redo my list and add all types this time from favorite to least favorite as I've had more experiences with different types. My type excluded.

Most to least:
1. ISFJ (We have the most in common. We both have dominant si but they're softer forms of myself as well. You guys are lovable sweethearts that can converse well)
2. INFJ (Very nice people in my experience. Biased because one of my favorite people is an INFJ though)
3. INTJ (We may disagree in terms of how we think, but my closest friends have all been of this type. At least they teach me new things)
4. ISFP (Very creative people that have an interesting take on the world)
5. INFP (I know one personally, we get along half of the time and the other half we have issues. Overall, It's mostly positive though, we just have to try to reach a better understanding)
6. INTP (Never met one)
7. ENFJ (Never met one)
8. ENFP (Never met one)
9. ESTP (Never met one)
10. ESFP (Never met one)
11. ESTJ (Extremely hit or miss. We're supposed to compliment each other, but I also tend to clash with their extroversion. I feel like it can bring out the worst of similar STJ traits.)
12. ISTP (I admire some things about them, other traits get on my nerves. Hard to classify)
13. ENTP (Same as above)
14. ESFJ (Way too sensitive and needs too much attention/validation. Find it hard to think for themselves at times and can cause too much drama/talks too much in my experience. Don't truly hate the type though. Their caring nature is a huge plus.)
15. ENTJ (No hatred for specific individuals, just find the type hasn't been compatible with me at all in my experience. A lot of their flaws are almost too overbearing for me, and the ones I know can come off as jerks. I find it harder to get along with extroverts in general though; that's probably why I can overlook some of the same problems with INTJ's as I have a higher introvert tolerance).


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Serenity said:


> It doesn't surprise me at all this. A person comes, mades *another* thread of your opinions about types and the outputs are the same. I bet everyone here expected a season of INFJ and INTJ praise and ESTJ hate.
> 
> I curse every single aportation on this thread. If all of you could learn to live and to be assertive, this wouldn't be a problem at all. But here we are, in another 'This type sucks' thread.
> Seriously, this time would be much more useful used on actually seeing the good things and learning to deal with the traits from these types.


Do you really think this is fair? I put all of them as #1. I'm very assertive, but I find exploring how different people feel about the same things very interesting. I love looking at different perspectives. This is by far a pretty mature thread where there aren't any overt bashing that I can see, at least (maybe I'm blind?). I appreciate your perspective, but many people don't think like you and why try to steal their sunshine? I find this thread very useful and I find it a bit hurtful that you would insinuate my participation would serve to further stereotypes or do anything other than explore something which is what I was doing. If I have a problem, I say it directly to the person. For example, this post.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

DOGSOUP said:


> This thread truly puts mbti to good use.


That's what it's used for, isn't it? A series of self-serving and self-seeking justifications disguised as theory. It's not observation, it's self-aggrandizement; a special place to create more worth than of what you see of yourself.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Certainly, my main purpose isn't completely to "punish" everyone that apported their piece of public rejection. I know you don't actually really hate any of these*, let's set this.
But, in fact, this is more intended to let you see what are you not considering and let you take a place where you are more comfortable since you haven't missed something you did before.



brightflashes said:


> Do you really think this is fair? I put all of them as #1. I'm very assertive, but I find exploring how different people feel about the same things very interesting. I love looking at different perspectives. This is by far a pretty mature thread where there aren't any overt bashing that I can see, at least (maybe I'm blind?). I appreciate your perspective, but many people don't think like you and why try to steal their sunshine? I find this thread very useful and I find it a bit hurtful that you would insinuate my participation would serve to further stereotypes or do anything other than explore something which is what I was doing. If I have a problem, I say it directly to the person. For example, this post.


I see how negative inputs can help to understand, and I accept that most of you are exploring this systems depth's, despite I wouldn't give it as the best way to use MBTI, exactly. However, it pains me to read what people is intentionally going to bash things for the sake of it, I understand that most of them need something to bulk out some of their inner pains and others want to explore and acquire information, but this is not correct.

Have you seen what is ESTJ receiving here? They're getting called butthurt, irrational, tyrants, ignorants, purposeless bullies...



Young said:


> Let me guess your type ... is it ENFJ or INFJ?
> But ye you are right. In your point of view it's senseless to do these kinds of threads. But for me it's just fun to read what the people have to say. Sometimes things just haven't any sense but they are here ffs. It's like four-ply toilett paper. Nobody needs it but it's making many peoples lives sweeter.


I, do not only get you, but even I offer something good, which is that you're leaving people a way to expresing their thoughts and making a communitarian approach, it's something that sounds perfectly, but it's more the way people is doing use of it. Empathize with an ESTJ who wants to read others' opinions and approaches to their type and the first thing they get is seeing how people is attacking their type and resalting mostly the wrong things. It just only doesn't help that but it's even worse.

Oh, and, yes, I identify(mostly) as INFJ.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

@Serenity

Oh thanks for writing back. I totally get what you're saying and I love your expanding on what you were saying before. And I do see what you mean about the ESFJs. I think I only know one ESFJ and I think she's pretty cool. She's a really great mom.


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

1. INFJ - I feel very comfortable around them. Great listeners, understanding, and compassionate
2. INTP - Give no fucks whatsoever and I have lots in common with the ones I know. Amazingly smart but lazy
3. INTJ - Have the intelligence of the average INTP but actually do shit. Always give helpful advice
4. INFP - INTPs but much better with feelings
5. ENFP - Fun to be around
6. ENTP - Literally a smarter version of me, but comes across as an intellectual elitist sometimes
7. ISFP - I have an ISFP friend. She's super chill and and very easy to talk to
8. ESFJ - My brother's ESFJ gf is an absolute sweetheart. Always pays for my stuff whenever I'm with her.
9. ENTJ - Pretty damn competent and respectable in general. It's kinda annoying that they're so opinionated tho
10. ESFP - Fun to do stuff with but boring to talk to
11. ISTP - They're pretty cool but I don't have much in common with the ones I know
12. ISFJ - They're so nice but they're so beta and scared of everything lmao
13. ISTJ - They're okay, just super uptight and boring to be around with
14. ENFJ - Hit or miss. Immature ones are super petty and manipulative, but mature ones are super charming and understanding
15. ESTJ - I was scared of them when I was a kid, but as I grew older, I've learned to understand where they're coming from. Still annoying sometimes tho
16. ESTP - lol let's just say most of the people I have beef with happen to be ESTPs...


----------



## Young (Jan 22, 2017)

brightflashes said:


> @Serenity
> 
> Oh thanks for writing back. I totally get what you're saying and I love your expanding on what you were saying before. And I do see what you mean about the ESFJs. I think I only know one ESFJ and I think she's pretty cool. She's a really great mom.


I know two ESFJs. The first one is my mom and the other one is a guy who would make up a great mom. They're so caring :kitteh:
Sometimes it's really cure but it can happen they really get on my nerves when they expect me to do things for them without getting asked. That's really not my strength.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Most:
Types opposite to the OP's type.

Least:
Types similar to the OP's type.


----------



## Young (Jan 22, 2017)

Serenity said:


> Certainly, my main purpose isn't completely to "punish" everyone that apported their piece of public rejection. I know you don't actually really hate any of these*, let's set this.
> But, in fact, this is more intended to let you see what are you not considering and let you take a place where you are more comfortable since you haven't missed something you did before.
> 
> I see how negative inputs can help to understand, and I accept that most of you are exploring this systems depth's, despite I wouldn't give it as the best way to use MBTI, exactly. However, it pains me to read what people is intentionally going to bash things for the sake of it, I understand that most of them need something to bulk out some of their inner pains and others want to explore and acquire information, but this is not correct.
> ...


Oh ye one of my best friends is ESTJ. They can be nice but it's hard work to get them so. He is that kinda person that would use his power to extort people (even his friends like me) and just to see people suffer. He is the person that says "no" without any reason. He is the person that kicks you in your ass at the ealiest opportunity when he doesn't get what he wants from you. And he uses his friends to pit his friends out against each other. Lots of times I have the feeling I am a tool for him when he is raging around and wants to kick my ESFJ-friends ass. He is really the worst person I know personally. He is always right, just bad for him the whole world is full of idiots that are wrong and don't see his holy wisdom. He is the one people tell me not to bring to their party when they invite me.
But sometimes he is nice and when it's just us two it's pretty fun. 
I would hate him if I wouldn't know this douchebag for more than 14 years, for real. And I think there's a place for me deep in this black thing in his chest that you can't call a heart.
There's an ENFP that pisses me off 1000 harder btw.

For the ESTJ I know all these cliches apply. I get what you want to say but what do you want to do? ESTJ is the least liked type of all them, it is what it is. The ESTJs that read is post my be hurt but it also can be a message to show us they aren't. There are good ones as bad ones. When I say "I hate ESTJs" I don't mean it in the way Hitler said "I hate jews". It's more like "From all MBTI-types are the ESTJs the most likely to display a bad behavior".

Let's start a "Spread Love MBTI"-thread just for you.


narcissistic said:


> Most:
> Types opposite to the OP's type.
> 
> Least:
> Types similar to the OP's type.


This is exactly the repartee everyone expects from an ESTJ. Thank you sir for your great example :laughing:
Why didn't you show me ESTJs are not as bad as described instead of giving me exactly the answer everyone expected huh?


----------



## butterflyeffect (Mar 8, 2017)

I have the impression that there is a certain... not hate but distrust to the INFPs. :laughing: How is that??


----------

